# Секвестрированная грыжа (экструзия) L5-S1. Грыжа L4-5. Я теперь буду инвалидом?



## Дуня (21 Янв 2021)

Здравствуйте. Прошу помочь мне разобраться в мём случае и определиться с правильной тактикой моего поведения. Ситуация для меня неожиданная, я в теме 0. Не паникую, но мне страшно, читаю, что секвестрированная грыжа - это инвалидность в 80%, а у меня дети. большая семья, мне 47 лет.

Последние несколько лет прихватывало поясницу, если простужусь. Также после того, как 25 лет назад вырезали кисту мне не всегда комфортно сидеть, в копчик отдаёт боль при вставании. Весной 2020 болела поясница и отдавало в левую ногу немного, с этим пошла к хирургу (проверить нет ли кисты опять), невропатологу, физиотерапевту, назначили ЛФК, физио - начала делать 4 сеанса, закрыли из-за пандемии. Апрель 2020 делала МРТ, рентген, нашли левостор сколиоз и всё.

4 января не смогла встать с кровати, прострел. Принимала ибупрофен, прошло, записалась к врачу.
14 января пошла к врачу, участковому, дали направление к неврологу и физиотерапевту, но я не успела воспользоваться. Мне прописали:
-мильгамма р-р 2мл 5 штук
- мидокалм таб 100   10 дн
- артрозан 2,5 мл 3 дня колоть
- диклофенак местно

Пришла домой уколола артрозан, возможно, не так вывернулась. В общем, минут через 30 начало ломить ногу по задней части от ягодицы до пятки.Боль была такая сильная, что ходить я не могла, спать тоже. Ночью скорую вызвала, вкололи анальгин! и уехали, а у меня так дальше и продолжалось. Утром чуть полегче. При этом боль только в ноге + онемение сзади над коленом, бедра, боковой стороны стопы, мизинца.

Лежала всё время, ходить могла только до туалета с трудом. Колола и пила то, что прописали + всякие обезболивающие (диклофенак уколы, вольтарен гель, таблетки, нурофен) не помогало ничего. Дожила до понедельника 18 января, вызвала на дом хирурга, он помял немного, поставил - стояла на пятках и носке только правой здоровой ноги, сделал паравертебральную блокаду :дипросан, дексаметазон, ропивокаин L5-S1 и грушевидную мышцу.

С тех пор пока боли не возобновились, он не знал когда они вернутся. Послал на мрт и дальше к нейрохирургу.
Прописал:
- аэртал 100 2р в день 10 дней
- сирдалуд
- омепрозол
-дексаметазон 05мг раз в день на 5 дней    но его нет в продаже
- аппликатор Кузнецова, мази
19 января сделала мрт (на такси. помогали, ехать 5 минут, без лестниц).
Записалась к нейрохирургу на 26 января к Маркину в клинику Пирогова - это СПб.

*МРТ от 19 января* (диск есть, снимков нет, диск постараюсь найти куда вставить):
На серии МР томограмм пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, взвешенных по
Т1 и Т2,   в корональной,  сагиттальной и аксиальной проекциях, с выполнением программы
с жироподавлением (STIR): 
Ретроспондилолистез L5 (~3,0   мм),   физиологический   поясничный   лордоз выражен
обычно.
Диффузно снижена   интенсивность МР-сигнала   по   Т2   ВИ и   высота м/п  дисков  L4-
5,   L5-S1. Сигнал остальных дисков умеренно снижен в центральных отделах. 
Дорзальная медианная грыжа м/п диска L4-5, 5,0 мм, с небольшим компримированием
передней стенки дурального мешка.
Секвестрированная,   левосторонняя   парамедиальная   грыжа   м/п   диска L5-S1,   с
каудальной подсвязочной миграцией, толщиной до 7,0 мм, высотой ~22,0 мм,  расположенная
вдоль   левого   корешка S1,   с   его   смещением   кзади   и   компримированием,   с   небольшим
отеком перифокальной эпидуральной   клетчатки,   с   сужением   левого   латерального   отдела
крестцового канала. 
Конус   спинного   мозга   и   корешки   конского   хвоста   без   особенностей. Признаков
нарушения ликвородинамики и центрального стеноза позвоночного канала не выявлено. 
Передняя и задняя продольные связки не утолщены. 
Локальная узурация каудальной площадки тела L5 c небольшим перифокальным отеком   костного   мозга,   небольшой   отек задневерхнего отдела
тела S1.  На остальном протяжении сигнал костного мозга позвонков без особенностей.
Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены. 

*Заключение:* МР картина   межпозвонкового   остеохондроза пояснично-крестцового
отдела   позвоночника. Секвестрированная   грыжа   (экструзия) м/п   диска L5-S1. Грыжа   м/п
диска L4-5. Ретроспондилолистез L5 (I ст.).  Рекомендуется
консультация нейрохирурга, невролога,   МРТ наблюдение. 

Прошу прощения за многословность. Операция же точно в таком случае? А до неё что-то надо делать? Я вот лежу пока, боюсь даже шевелиться лишний раз. И вот очень мучает вопросы- блокада моя когда отойдёт? когда боль жуткая вернётся? надо, наверное, новую блокаду готовиться делать (искать где делают). 
Если я буду ходить немного, хуже будет? или уж лежать дальше до 26 января (до врача)?


----------



## Виктор-72 (21 Янв 2021)

Добрый день.
Я не специалист, но коллега по грыже.



Дуня написал(а):


> что секвестрированная грыжа - это инвалидность в 80%


Вот это точно не так.
Операция риск и огромный, но все-таки не 80% инвалидностей после нее.
А вот то, что результат операции Вас не устроит - вероятность примерно такая.



Дуня написал(а):


> Если я буду ходить немного, хуже будет?


Если можете ходить - надо ходить, конечно. Отек будет меньше и, соответственно, боль поменьше.

Но, 22% секвестров в течение года исчезают сами по себе, спасибо Главному Архитектору.
Поэтому, все-таки если можно терпеть и полечиться без хирургии - было бы очень здОрово!


----------



## Дуня (21 Янв 2021)

Спасибо за такой быстрый ответ! Правда? можно ходить? я тогда потихоньку буду. С собакой, конечно, пока не буду


----------



## Виктор-72 (21 Янв 2021)

Дуня написал(а):


> С собакой, конечно, пока не буду


О! Так Вы даже на улицу можете выходить, тогда точно ходить, по крайней мере по дому. На улице есть опасность - поскользнуться, а вот это уже совсем не желательно сейчас.
Меня в этом смысле спасала и спасает беговая дорожка - тепло, мягко и с любой скоростью. Несколько раз она меня просто "поднимала". Но, это было до операции, сейчас, к сожалению, все печальней.

Поправляйтесь!


----------



## Дуня (21 Янв 2021)

Спасибо, буду стараться.


----------



## La murr (22 Янв 2021)

@Дуня, Дарья, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (22 Янв 2021)

@Дуня, слабость в ногах есть у Вас?


----------



## Дуня (22 Янв 2021)

В левой есть, онемение части стопы и мизинца и на носок не встать


----------



## Дуня (22 Янв 2021)

Не знаю какие нужно прикреплять, их так много.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2021)

То есть слабость есть.
Слабость показание к операции.
Как планы на лечение - консервативное или оперативное, а потом консервативное?


----------



## Дуня (23 Янв 2021)

Да, слабость есть. на носок не встать. Понятно, спасибо за мнение.

А, с другой стороны, на кровать встать с пола я могу обеими ногами. Опираясь на всю стопу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Янв 2021)

Тогда читает готовое, а потом обсуждаем неизведанное.

Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим о боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить конечно). . Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет"- это сейчас похоже на ваше состояние и здесь решать вам, а задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение. На улучшение вашего состояния до работоспособного отводят до трех месяцев и этот срок все меньше и меньше, потому как сроки восстановления на работу после операции так же все меньше и меньше. Сейчас это месяц полтора. Сюда можно и отнести и вариант, когда проходит быстро, но обостряется часто. Т.е. когда раза три в год по месяцу вы на больничном, то кому нужен такой работник не себе, не работодателю, не государству. Три месяца, дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит. Кстати, на работу ходите?

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать вам.

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно как вы справитесь с проблемой-консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!

Вот теперь скажите какие у показания к операции?


----------



## Дуня (23 Янв 2021)

страшно, что секвестр этот вытек и лежит вдоль нерва, боли дикие были. Если секвестр не удалить  - он будет сильнее давить? он может вообще передавить и вызвать паралич или сильное ухудшение?
в понедельник блокаду сделали, сегодня суббота. не болит  пока. Это пока блокада действует? боль адская может вернуться?


----------



## Дуня (23 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда читает готовое, а потом обсуждаем неизведанное.
> 
> Все просто.
> Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
> ...


страшно, что секвестр этот вытек и лежит вдоль нерва, боли дикие были. Если секвестр не удалить - он будет сильнее давить? он может вообще передавить и вызвать паралич или сильное ухудшение?
в понедельник блокаду сделали, сегодня суббота. не болит пока. Это пока блокада действует? боль адская может вернуться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Вот теперь скажите, какие у Вас показания к операции?


----------



## Дуня (24 Янв 2021)

Пока одни вопросы у меня, к сожалению, нет ответов


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Так и от Вас ответа не дождались.
Перечитайте текст и самоопределитесь, Есть ли у Вас показания к операции и если есть, то по каким показаниям.
Лечение - это не только выполнение назначений врача, но и понимание ситуации, в которой Вы находитесь.


----------



## Дуня (25 Янв 2021)

Спасибо, подумаю, взвешу.


----------



## Виктор-72 (25 Янв 2021)

Моё мнение, что:
*плановые показания* - это для любителей сыграть в рулетку;
*профилактические* - для тех кто хочет себе однозначно сделать хуже;


----------



## Дуня (25 Янв 2021)

Завтра иду к нейрохирургу Маркину (клиника Пирогова), отпишусь, что скажет. Сейчас хожу, не болит. Иногда тянет ногу и ягодицу левые. Но онемение остаётся.


----------



## AlexSam (25 Янв 2021)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Моё мнение, что:
> *плановые показания* - это для любителей сыграть в рулетку;
> *профилактические* - для тех кто хочет себе однозначно сделать хуже;


Очень жаль, что у Вас все так неудачно прошло. 😞 
На мой взгляд: Плановые- это когда у пациента есть немного времени для того, что бы найти Доктора и пройти хороший курс консервативной терапии. И по её результатам принять решение об операции или продолжении консервативного лечения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

Дуня написал(а):


> Сейчас хожу, не болит. Иногда тянет ногу и ягодицу левые. Но онемение остаётся.


То есть какие показания?


----------



## Дуня (25 Янв 2021)

онемение стопы, изменилась походка, не могу стоять на носке левой ноги


----------



## Дуня (25 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть какие показания?


просто страх, что, если не сделать операцию, то, что вытекло из грыжи защемит ещё больше ...но это просто мои опасения, я не представляю себе пока что, у меня в организме происходит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

Настоящая женщина!
Так и не дала нужного ответа, из трех возможных:
- неотложные
- плановые
- профилактические


----------



## Дуня (25 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Настоящая женщина!
> Так и не дала нужного ответа, из трех возможных:
> - неотложные
> - плановые
> - профилактические


знала б...    плановые, наверное


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

Дуня написал(а):


> знала б...    плановые, наверное


ПРАВИЛЬНОООО!
Но это если слабость не нарастает.
Значит, можно и полечить и по ходу планировать операцию, если не поможет месяца за три лечение или если нет сил терпеть!

Как лечите?


----------



## Дуня (25 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как лечите?


сейчас закончила колоть мильгамму 10 дней колола
- пью аэртал (10 дней назначили)
- сирдалуд 
- мажу ногу разогревающей мазью с муравьиной кислотой и окопником
- подсовываю под разные части тела аппликатор Кузнецова
- начала потихоньку упражнения для острого периода, но совсем мало
думаю просить завтра сделать блокаду с дексаметазоном и дипроспаном, наверное.....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

Вот с последнего и надо было начинать!
А так неплохо.
И корсет и паравльное поведение!


----------



## Дуня (25 Янв 2021)

Корсет куплю обязательно, спасибо!

Блокаду делать?  Я одну сделала 18-го января, не знаю как часто их можно/нужно делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

Дуня написал(а):


> блокаду делать? как часто их можно/нужно делать


Смотря с чем - от 3 в неделю всего 10, или 1 в неделю, всего три.


----------



## Дуня (25 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, врач делал дипросан, дексаметазон, ропивокаин в L5-S1 и грушевидную мышцу. Я завтра буду узнавать, пусть делают


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Янв 2021)

Обязательно. Дипроспан 1 раз в неделю, 3 раза всего.


----------



## Дуня (25 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, все поняла. Спасибо большое!


----------



## Дуня (26 Янв 2021)

Пишу как обещала после врача - была на приёме у нейрохирурга Маркина Сергея Александровича (клиника Пирогова). Приём длился 10 минут, если бы я не задавала свои вопросы, длился бы 5 минут. Сказал, что надо операцию  и побыстрее, эндоскопически, по квоте. Буду собирать документы, анализы делать, завтра скажут дату.
Блокаду делать отказался, сказал, что раз нет боли, смысла нет....


----------



## Весёлый (26 Янв 2021)

Дуня написал(а):


> Пишу как обещала после врача - была на приёме у нейрохирурга Маркина Сергея Александровича (клиника Пирогова). Приём длился 10 минут, если бы я не задавала свои вопросы, длился бы 5 минут. Сказал, что надо операцию  и побыстрее, эндоскопически, по квоте. Буду собирать документы, анализы делать, завтра скажут дату.
> Блокаду делать отказался, сказал, что раз нет боли, смысла нет....


Я извиняюсь... И Вы будете оперироваться у нейрохирурга, который потратил на консультацию с Вами 10 минут? 😳


----------



## Дуня (26 Янв 2021)

@Весёлый, по отзывам очень хороший специалист. Я пока больше не смогла ни с кем проконсультироваться в СПб. Либо очередь (клиника Алмазова), либо закрыта под ковид (больница 2). Мне моё состояние не нравится, слабость в организме, онемение, ноет на уровне позвонка 5, в этом состоянии страшно медлить дальше и ждать чего-то.


----------



## Ирина Хомутенко (26 Янв 2021)

Дуня написал(а):


> @Весёлый, по отзывам очень хороший специалист.


Не понравился, он что то мне


----------



## Весёлый (26 Янв 2021)

Дуня написал(а):


> @Весёлый, по отзывам очень хороший специалист. Я пока больше не смогла ни с кем проконсультироваться в СПб.


Ну что ж.... Остается пожелать Вам удачи и скорейшего восстановления после операции.
Решение принимаете Вы, осмотр, тесты и диагностику проводит врач....


----------



## Дуня (26 Янв 2021)

@Ирина Хомутенко, @Весёлый, да, согласна, врач странно со мной себя повёл. Даже не взглянул на меня и ни о чем не спросил...Я пока ещё ищу другого специалиста.


----------



## AlexSam (26 Янв 2021)

Дуня написал(а):


> @Весёлый, по отзывам очень хороший специалист. Я пока больше не смогла ни с кем проконсультироваться в СПб. Либо очередь (клиника Алмазова), либо закрыта под ковид (больница 2). Мне моё состояние не нравится, слабость в организме, онемение, ноет на уровне позвонка 5, в этом состоянии страшно медлить дальше и ждать чего-то.


Здравствуйте!
Вам стало страшнее сегодня или состояние ( слабость,боль усилилась)  ухудшилось?


----------



## Дуня (26 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> Вам стало страшнее сегодня или состояние ( слабость,боль усилилась)  ухудшилось?


Сегодня после поездки к врачу увидела, какие мои ноги слабые стали. Меня это напугало . И заныла поясница. Ходила хромая, не из-за боли.


----------



## AlexSam (26 Янв 2021)

Дуня написал(а):


> Сегодня после поездки к врачу увидела, какие мои ноги слабые стали. Меня это напугало . И заныла поясница. Ходила хромая, не из-за боли.


Я знаю, как это страшно. Вчера болело, а сегодня ноги не слушаются. И не знаешь, что будет завтра.
Но! У Вас все-равно есть время. Пока ищете другого НХ, собираете документы Вы можете лечиться консервативно. Активно ЛФК для острого периода:кулачки -ножки, они примитивные, но очень хорошо помогают. Улучшают кровообращение, уменьшается воспаление, снимается отек. Сделайте блокаду, как и планировали. Сходите к неврологу, психотерапевту: нужно убрать этот страх, беспокойство, уменьшить боль, воспаление. Пусть Вас свозят близкие к физиотерапевту: физио для острого периода. Фонофорез с гидрокортизоном, электрофорез с новокаином и мн.др. Снимает воспаление и отек.   Правильное Спальное и рабочее место. Правильное поведение. Все это расписано на форуме.

И когда  Вы примете или не примете решение об операции Вы будете знать, что  оно осознанное.


----------



## Дуня (26 Янв 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Я знаю, как это страшно. Вчера болело, а сегодня ноги не слушаются. И не знаешь, что будет завтра.
> Но! У Вас все-равно есть время. Пока ищете другого НХ, собираете документы Вы можете лечиться консервативно. Активно ЛФК для острого периода:кулачки -ножки, они примитивные, но очень хорошо помогают. Улучшают кровообращение, уменьшается воспаление, снимается отек. Сделайте блокаду, как и планировали. Сходите к неврологу, психотерапевту: нужно убрать этот страх, беспокойство, уменьшить боль, воспаление. Пусть Вас свозят близкие к физиотерапевту: физио для острого периода. Фонофорез с гидрокортизоном, электрофорез с новокаином и мн.др. Снимает воспаление и отек.   Правильное Спальное и рабочее место. Правильное поведение. Все это расписано на форуме.
> 
> И когда  Вы примете или не примете решение об операции Вы будете знать, что  оно осознанное.


Я вот уже ищу специалиста, и блокаду кто сделает. Постараюсь пока активно полечиться. Спасибо за поддержку!


----------



## AlexSam (26 Янв 2021)

Дуня написал(а):


> Я вот уже ищу специалиста, и блокаду кто сделает. Постараюсь пока активно полечиться. Спасибо за поддержку!


Правильно! Не сдавайтесь!

[@Дуня, здравствуйте! Как самочувствие?


----------



## Дуня (27 Янв 2021)

Добрый день. Спасибо, ночь прошла хорошо. Хожу, не болит ,немного тянет ногу, но слабости, как вчера вечером уже нет. Записалась на консультацию на субботу. Блокаду пока не нашла кто сделает, врач, на которого рассчитывала (спортивный хирург)- болеет


----------



## AlexSam (27 Янв 2021)

ЛФК  уже сделали?) 
Знаете, хочу описать Вашу ситуацию со стороны. Вы сходили к хорошему НХ, допустим ему хватило 5 мин. на изучение снимков и он Вам предложил операцию по квоте. Он не сказал, что срочно оформляйтесь, есть кому вещи привести, сразу на стол, максимум завтра прооперирует...т.е. ПОКАЗАНИЯ к операции ПЛАНОВЫЕ.
Т.е. Д-р. Ступин, как всегда, ПРАВ.
Ещё, д-р.Ступин говорит про 2 пути: ждём и 2)боремся и ждём. 

Но даже, если Вы пойдёте на операцию, проведённое лечение не будет напрасным, острый послеоперационный период будет протекать легче и короче. На мой взгляд, выбор очевиден.


----------



## Дуня (27 Янв 2021)

Делаю упражнения для острого периода потихоньку. Согласна, что лечение до операции поможет после операции быстрее восстановиться. Я ещё завра иду к неврологу, буду просить физио и ЛФК с врачом . Жаль, что блокады больше не сделают, значит без них.


----------



## AlexSam (27 Янв 2021)

@Дуня,хорошо!
 врач ЛФК только посмотрит и сделает Запись в карточке. Заниматься будет  инструктор ЛФК. У него, как опыт показывает, своё видение проблемы. 
Сейчас главное, не навредить. Без боли во время и после упражнений.
Больше блокаду некому провести?


----------



## Дуня (27 Янв 2021)

@AlexSam, пока не нашла кто бы сделал блокаду, к сожалению. Спрошу завтра у терапевта и послезавтра у невролога, но не надеюсь, мне все делают круглые глаза и говорят о больнице. А вчера врач в частной клинике сказал, что не видит смысла... Я в субботу буду опять консультироваться платно - может там. Есть место, но там очень дорого.

@AlexSam, удалось записаться на блокаду на завтра!


----------



## AlexSam (27 Янв 2021)

Ну, Слава Богу. Процесс пошёл.)
@Дуня, но все же не надейтесь 100% на блокаду, не всем помогает. Вы уже читали и операции не всем помогают?  Акцент на комплексное лечение и индивидуальный подход.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2021)

Дуня написал(а):


> Делаю упражнения для острого периода потихоньку. Согласна, что лечение до операции поможет после операции быстрее восстановиться. Я ещё завра иду к неврологу, буду просить физио и ЛФК с врачом . Жаль, что блокады больше не сделают, значит без них.


А корсет. А аппликатор. А мази. А физиотеорапия?


----------



## Дуня (27 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, корсета пока нет. Аппликатор уже использую каждый день. Мази мажу  Физио - завтра к участковому терапевту иду, буду просить или послезавтра у меня невролог - у него попрошу. У меня с момента как боль острая началась прошло 13 дней.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2021)

Всё как надо.


----------

